
Why Android's Victory is Inevitable - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?blogid=14&entryid=3070&utm_source=ycombinator&utm_medium=sb&utm_content=rplant&utm_campaign=sb
======
strawberryshake
I'm hoping the Android will eventually conquer all. I want to know it's going
to happen before investing in one!

